# LEM 8.5 inch Mighty bite slicer



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

Good morning folks!
I'm being told that Santa is getting me a new slicer. And I believe it's the LEM 8.5 inch belt driven mighty bite slicer. Anyone here have one?
It comes with both blades. And looks well made from what I could tell from pics and feedback. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow Steve,  you must have been a good boy this year! Looking forward to hearing responses, sounds like a heck of a slicer.

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2020)

Not familiar with that slicer, but good luck with it...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 12, 2020)

Sounds like a great Xmas gift Steve! One thing about meat slicer blades, have a pair of kevlar gloves on your hands anytime and every time you're dealing with them. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Sounds like a great Xmas gift Steve! One thing about meat slicer blades, have a pair of kevlar gloves on your hands anytime and every time you're dealing with them. RAY



Oh yeah! Learned that with the slicer I have now.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 22, 2020)

Enjoy!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 31, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Good morning folks!
> I'm being told that Santa is getting me a new slicer. And I believe it's the LEM 8.5 inch belt driven mighty bite slicer. Anyone here have one?
> It comes with both blades. And looks well made from what I could tell from pics and feedback. Any input would be appreciated.


And have you sliced anything besides a finger playing with the blades?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

old sarge said:


> And have you sliced anything besides a finger playing with the blades?


Haha! No fingers! I did slice up 6 pounds of beef for jerky. Went through like a hot knife through butter.  No play in in the guide or slide. All cuts were uniform.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 1, 2021)

Congrats on the new slicer Steve.  Sounds like you have a good unit!


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve are you still liking this slicer?  Thinking about this or the 7.5"  lem or maybe a chefs choice 615?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> Steve are you still liking this slicer?  Thinking about this or the 7.5"  lem or maybe a chefs choice 615?


Loving it! I don't know much about the Chefs choice one though.


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Loving it! I don't know much about the Chefs choice one though.


any reason other than size of the blade you chose the 8.5 over the 7.5"


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> any reason other than size of the blade you chose the 8.5 over the 7.5"


Not my choice. It was a gift from one of my kids. The larger blade does have advantages over smaller ones. I put in a hint for the mighty bite 10".


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Not my choice. It was a gift from one of my kids. The larger blade does have advantages over smaller ones. I put in a hint for the mighty bite 10".


well you have at least 3 pizza ovens so why not a second slicer,  the 8.5 does come with a second blade and they have refurbs for $120 on their site??????  hmmmmm  making me spend more money,  I probably would have been good with the refurb 7.5 for $87


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

How easy is it to dismantle for cleaning?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> How easy is it to dismantle for cleaning?


Pretty easy. The only tricky part is removing the part that holds the meat carriage.  Easy after you figure it out. Which only takes a minute to see you have to push the stop in. Wear gloves when removing the bade(s) they are very sharp. There are a couple crevices you have to clean with a toothpick. Common on slicers.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> well you have at least 3 pizza ovens so why not a second slicer,  the 8.5 does come with a second blade and they have refurbs for $120 on their site??????  hmmmmm  making me spend more money,  I probably would have been good with the refurb 7.5 for $87


lol! Only two pizza ovens wise guy....for now.  It comes with two blades course and smooth.


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

looks like another xmas present for my wife to get me.  Thinking mostly veggies for now like making pickle and red onion slices,  cabbage?  yeah you will also probably get me into fermenting now too.


Steve H said:


> lol! Only two pizza ovens wise guy....for now.  It comes with two blades course and smooth.


Ahh,  I thought you sneaked in a portable one for the RV?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> looks like another xmas present for my wife to get me.  Thinking mostly veggies for now like making pickle and red onion slices,  cabbage?  yeah you will also probably get me into fermenting now too.
> 
> Ahh,  I thought you sneaked in a portable one for the RV?


Nah. I bought a smaller BlackStone. The pellet pizza oven is small enough for the rig. But. That hasn't stopped me before! I've been looking all morning for a small drone that has 4K camera and takes great pictures to take on vacation. Again, Ann looked. And said you have 5 or 6 drones already!!  I need to research when she isn't home! Only one drone has a camera. And it's only 720P.


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

too funny,  never had a drone and i only have 1 blue tooth speaker...lol  We strung both houses inside and out with Sonos systems....would have been way cheaper to buy 40 blue tooth speakers.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> too funny,  never had a drone and i only have 1 blue tooth speaker...lol  We strung both houses inside and out with Sonos systems....would have been way cheaper to buy 40 blue tooth speakers.


Care to know how many bluetooth speakers I have? lol! I'm a gadget junky. Sonos is an excellent brand. I have the Sonos Move. And in some ways it kicks Bose clear off the pedestal.


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Care to know how many bluetooth speakers I have? lol! I'm a gadget junky. Sonos is an excellent brand. I have the Sonos Move. And in some ways it kicks Bose clear off the pedestal.


I have seen a few picks of your speakers.  We ran 14 speakers in the ceiling  of the PA house and also into the garage and outside deck.  It is nice to select what room you want to play in.  I did hook one of the sonos amps up to a 4 way switch box for some of the less used rooms.  At $675 a pop for the amps I was not buying more than 2.  We have had the music cranking so loud that we had sheet rock dust sprinkling on the pool table from the holes cut in for the speakers.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> I have seen a few picks of your speakers.  We ran 14 speakers in the ceiling  of the PA house and also into the garage and outside deck.  It is nice to select what room you want to play in.  I did hook one of the sonos amps up to a 4 way switch box for some of the less used rooms.  At $675 a pop for the amps I was not buying more than 2.  We have had the music cranking so loud that we had sheet rock dust sprinkling on the pool table from the holes cut in for the speakers.


I don't have built in speakers in my house. Though I've thought about it. The RV has them. 10 total. 8 inside. And 2 outside. The prior owner bumped them up from OEM to JBL's Not bad. Though, I'll be upgrading the receiver. 2 in bedroom, 4 in main living, and 2 in driver section.


----------

